# OH NO!!! Wire Forming Tool.



## brettmansdorf

Had an older buddy whom I've known for some 35 years, fished with multiple times, and pretty much enjoyed his company (and as you will soon find out - his wire forming tool).

He, on two weeks notice - up and formally retired to AZ... Happy for him - distraught for myself.

He had the thousand dollar Worth wire forming machine thingy with multiple heads (more $) for other sized wire... 

Since his departure - I managed to pickup a cheapo - and in nearly the same day - threw it in the trash.

So... My question is this - is there anything in the 75-200 range which is close (comparable) to what I've used for some many years (and able to crank out a pile of spinners inside an hour on light wire with NO issues).

I know I simply won't be getting anything nearly as nice - but hopeful some of those out there will have tried multiple units and can relate to lower diameter wire (16th to 24 thousands)... With the lower diameter wire - alignment is key. 

I've watched (too many) videos of the Boggs, the Hagen pro, the twist tech and the EZ twist (DuBos), bla bla bla... They all seem rather chinsey (no offense, remember I'm used to a couple thousand dollar unit).

From the videos - its OBVIOUS I'm not gong to get anything near the quality of what he had (D#[email protected]).

90% is making small diameter wire spinners. 

Thoughts?


----------



## brettmansdorf

OK let me ask a different way... Anyone used any of the 50-200 dollar units and then switched to something else they preferred..

OR 

Anyone currently have any of them and have issues with smaller wire (alignment etc)?

Thx!


----------



## TIGGER

Brettmansdorf I have had a Hagen's wire bender for several years and I am happy with it. I believe they run around $169.00 dollars and are good for the thicker musky wires.

I mostly use it to do odd ball things with for the musky lures. You can buy different bending ends for various wire thicknesses.


----------



## brettmansdorf

Thanx for the response Tigger... I'm usually in the .16-.24 range on wire - much smaller than most. Main concern with the Hagen was alignment with the smaller wire - as it seems to utilize a pinch style (for holding the loop for twisting). Your pic (nice by the way) looks to be .51 (ish) wire. If and when you switch down lower do you get much offset with the initial (only the first twist)... In other words - does the FIRST wrap on smaller wire (with out changing the die) wrap smoothly or is it a bit loose. I tried a couple other brands in the last two weeks and noticed in the lower end of the wires - most of the non-production tools 'slip' a bit on the first wrap. Seems minimal - until your are using in a lite line arena (4lb) - then anything with space can cause an issue (I file the cut ends - but with a loosened or offset first wrap - it can cause issues).

Thanks.


----------



## Flathead76

I have the same one that Tigger has. It's hard to beat for making inline spinners. Used it alot when I used to fish mostly spinners for steelhead. You can make a nice spinner in under a couple minutes when you get the hang of it.


----------



## c. j. stone

I have a question on adding hooks for spinners to "machine bent" wires. Do you bend the loop for the hook with the hook "in" the loop or add it with a split ring?( single or trebles)


----------



## brettmansdorf

You can do either. Split ring allows for later changes


----------



## GetTheNet

I use this one from Netcraft and use .030 stainless wire and it does fine. It is about $80. I make prerigged Carolina rig weights Does a good job. I tried one of the cheaper $20 ones and I could do better with 2 nails and a pair of needle nose pliers.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/wire former tool.aspx


----------

